# Knife Fights And Knife Throwing



## Addison (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm working on a scene where a character is learning how to fight with and throw knives. I know some of the hand-to-hand stuff, but as for different knives and their purpose, I don't know anything. Nor do I do about actually throwing knives so they stick. Or stab. 

So any knowledge of the different knives, purposes, pros and cons would be helpful. So would proper knife-throwing technique. 

Thank You!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jun 23, 2017)

https://mythicscribes.com/forums/re...nives-alternatively-stabbing-people-them.html

There was some good discussion on this thread about knife throwing that I started earlier. 

I suggest looking into youtube videos. Please note that knife throwing isn't going to be that plausible a technique if you want a super realistic story. Realistically, it's not that effective. But with magic, or Rule of Cool, involved...


----------



## SMAndy85 (Jun 26, 2017)

Throwing knives are never as accurate as they are depicted on-screen. Yes, the Rule of Cool applies, but as for how well it works depends on how real you want the story to be. If your world is a gritty, realistic one, then it's highly unlikely that throwing knives will be as effective.

Things to remember: The blade is heavily weighted against the hilt, the intention there is for the heaviest part to hit the target, as balance is involved.

A throwing knife must be small enough for someone to have multiple - what use are throwing knives when you only get one shot?

Because of that necessity for balance, and small size, it is highly unlikely that you'll get an adequate stab from it. slicing someone's throat from behind? Yeah, sure, but using one as a dagger and stabbing will not get you anywhere. A dagger for combat and actual stabbing is usually much larger than a throwing knife.

I suggest you look up throwing knife designs, and yes, that thread linked to previously has some good points - why would someone learn to throw knives? It's not a realiable skill, nor is it likely to kill as easily. 

My main point is that of balance. A dagger that is primarily for stabbing people and using as an actual dagger is going to have a tang, with a hilt (the grip and pommel). That isn't a light construction, and is designed for you to hold while you stab. That would completely unbalance it for throwing, and you'd more likely give someone a black eye with the pommel of that dagger if you threw it. That could entirely be your intention, but a throwing knife does not have a hilt, to keep that end of the blade lighter. If I ever read a book where someone is dagger-fighting, and kills someone by throwing it, I will put that book down as a lost cause, as it's completely unrealistic. I've only seen them used on-screen in over-the-top martial arts films, or action films like "The Expenadables", where realism was never a key feature.

In a fantasy world however, Elves can exist, and they are usually depicted as inhumanly agile, which might equate to a greater skill with such weapons.

I will also point out, the Japanese Shuriken was not originally intended as a thrown weapon, nor is there evidence of them being coated with poison. The word shuriken translates to "hidden hand blade", and was used to slice unprotected arteries at close range. Having multiple blades meant you could draw it in any direction and it could cut. They could be thrown as a distraction, but were not intended as thrown killing weapons.

Just my thoughts!


----------

